# Alluring Toy



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

It has happened! The addiction has begun..:dance:..So now the search is on for just the right Toy to compliment our little Gi Gi... so I'm asking if anyone knows of a breeder in the Northwest U.S...would be willing to go Southwestern states but would prefer northern area...pet quality is fine by me...but good healthy breeding is a must...took a _big_ risk when we aquired our baby girl...don't want to press it..yaknow..thanks.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I do not know from experiance, but I have heard great things about Ashes mystical poodles. 

http://www.mysticalpoodles.com/I would contact them, they are in NV


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, that is one that I've checked the website and is a possibility, but would much rather have one closer..especially once the pup is chosen...that way going to see it is easier and maybe even bonding before she would be weaned...it must be a female..males are great but it's female all the way for me.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.poodlesonline.com/toy/toypoodlebreeders.html

http://www.showpoodles.com/toy.html

try these resources, u may have luck


----------

